# Eure zuletzt gesehene Serie/Film auf Netflix & Co.



## peltorkid (6. März 2017)

Hallo!
Ich finde den Thread für "zuletzt gesehene DVD und Blue Ray" leider etwas veraltet - vor allem, da ich immer mehr sehe, wie meine Freunde ihre DVDs versuchen zu verkaufen lol. 
 
Deswegen dachte ich mir, als Newbie bringen wir gleich was Neues ins Forum: welche Serie oder welchen Film habt ihr zuletzt auf Netflix oder Amazon Prime geschaut?
 
Ist bestimmt ganz nett, weil man dann so wie im DVD und Blue Ray Thread auf neue Ideen für ein paar lazy sundays oder schlaflose Nächte kommt


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2017)

Der von dir angesprochene Thread wird auch für Filme & Serien aus Netflix / Prime genutzt. Daher ist der nicht ganz so veraltet, wie es vielleicht den Anschein hat.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2017)

Scum's Wish auf Amazon Prime.

One Week Friends auf aod.

Masamune-kun's Revenge auf crunchyroll.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2017)

Dann will ich aber auch noch einen Thread für Crunchyroll, Youtube und Hulu!

 

Edit: Masamune-kun's Revenge schaue ich auch atm. Ich weiß aber nicht einmal warum. Ansonsten noch Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid und Dragon Ball Super.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2017)

Ich poste in den DVD Thread fast nur Netflix und Prime Zeugs. Kaufe mir zwar auch DVDs, aber schaue weitaus mehr VODs.


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Die zweite Staffel von Hand of God fand ich nicht schlecht.

Jetzt warte ich auf Taboo, kommt am 31. heraus.

Nach dem Trailer schaut es ganz fein aus.

Warte immer noch auf Outsiders, hoffe das kommt bald irgendwo auf Deutsch heraus, gibt ja sogar schon eine zweite Staffel und die erste ist noch nicht mal bei uns.


----------



## peltorkid (31. März 2017)

Der von dir angesprochene Thread wird auch für Filme & Serien aus Netflix / Prime genutzt. Daher ist der nicht ganz so veraltet, wie es vielleicht den Anschein hat. 

 

Ok, [SIZE=11pt]ich gebe [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]m[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]i[/SIZE]ch [SIZE=11pt]mit [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]meine[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]m Thre[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]ad geschl[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]agen^^[/SIZE]


----------



## vfeil (21. April 2017)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr "Goliath" kennt, aber das fand ich extrem spannend  kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2017)

Eine schrecklich Nette Familie - Staffel 1


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Dezember 2017)

gestern die erste Staffel Stranger Things geschaut - jetzt bin ich gerade in S02E02

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piti49 (21. Dezember 2017)

King of Queens  &#129303;


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

Haus des Geldes - Staffel 1

 

. . . wurde mir von Netflix vorgeschlagen, ist gut bewertet, ich habe mich die meiste Zeit geärgert.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2018)

"Bright" und "The Hitman's Bodyguard".

 

Beide Filme auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

btw. ich kann "small town killers" empfehlen. dänisches kino vom feinsten und teils sowas von gaga


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2018)

Jean-Claude Van Johnson .. was ein Scheiß, ich liebe es. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2018)

The People vs OJ Simpson (American Crime Story)

 

HO LY SHIET ist das ne abgefuckte Geschichte. War damals mehr oder weniger noch zu jung um mich für dieses Thema zu interessieren, aber das hat alle schon was von Making a Murder 2.0. Obwohl man weiß, wie die Geschichte ausgeht, sehr interessant und eine KRASSE Leistung von Cuba Gooding Jr. Selbst wenn man sich nicht für dieses Simpson und seine Geschichte kennt, man merkt wie abgefuckt das amerikanische Justizsystem ist. So ein qualitativ hochwertige Serie habe ich ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Respekt.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2018)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5711280/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams. (hah bladerunner in serienformat   )

ich muss mich den kommentaren anschließen. sehr genialer anfang, super schauspieler, setting usw. und es lässt leider mit fortlaufenden episoden nach und entfernt sich doch vom buch original. jede episode ist standalone(was echt nicht schlecht ist) , also ist es keine zusammenhängende serie. optisch ein totaler schmaus. hinterlässt einen am ende doch mit unzähligen fragen. ( nicht nur der story wegen, sondern warum regisseur und schauspieler a/b und nicht c/d).
wer seine bücher überhapt nicht kennt, dürfte doch überrascht sein (*hust* the man in the high castle). es ist absolut nichts für leute, die permanten action, mord und totschlag, und zackig total verständliche handlungsstränge, gewohnt sind. es ist dystopisch, es ist optisch wow. es muss am ende jeder selbst entscheiden ( mein alter herr konnte mit "the man in the high castle" nichts anfangen, da es ihm zu lahm war...... alter)

trotzdem sehr anschaubar.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Da ich gerade bei allen anderen Serien auf neue Epiosden / Staffeln warte, schaue ich derzeit vieles, was Netflix mir empfiehlt.

 

 

Derzeit: Dirk Gentlys holistische Detektei

 

.. ist ganz lustig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2018)

End of the fu**ing world.

 

Am Anfang fand ich's merkwürdig, dann zeitweise doof und am Ende nur noch traurig.

 

Sind auch leider nur 8 Episoden a 20 Minuten..


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2018)

die derie ist auch wirklich what the....
die leute zerreissen sich teils das maul darüber. da komm ich ach nicht ran


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2018)

die derie ist auch wirklich what the....
die leute zerreissen sich teils das maul darüber. da komm ich ach nicht ran

Ich kann verstehen wenn einem die Serie nicht zusagt.

 

Denke das Zielpublikum ist auch eher bis maximal Anfang 20.

Finde halt auch die Entwicklung der Charaktere interessant.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2018)

Discovery


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2018)

godzilla planet der monster.

omg soviel gequirlte scheiße und dummes gelaber...... man will wohl das godzilla franchise 1:1 wie das alien gegen die wand fahren


----------



## Geige (3. Februar 2018)

Dirk Gently.

 

Wer Doctor Who, oder britischen Humor mag, dem wird die Serie sicher gefallen.


----------



## schornstein (14. Februar 2018)

Zurzeit sehe ich mir zum x - ten Mal Modern Family auf Netflix an. Ich liebe diese Serie einfach, so lustig!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2018)

Dragonball Super (bin noch noch fertig, gott sei dank)

Oh Bois, gibt nix besseres.
Mich hat selten was so emotional mitgenommen, aber größtenteils ist es sehr lustig. Viele sympatische Charaktere.
ist wie damals als kind, man jubelt und leidet mit  

Vegeta is bae


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2018)

Dragonball habe ich vor langer Zeit mal die Mangas ausgeliehen und gelesen. Fand es auch ganz gut, aber danach hatte ich nie wieder das Gefühl wieder etwas von Dragonball sehen zu wollen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2018)

Shame!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2018)

The Ritual auf Netflix.

Kann man sich echt mal geben. Stellenweise etwas bromance, etwas weird, etwas fremdscham, aber hat ein schönes Ende finde ich. Nicht im Sinne eines Happy Ends, aber so vong der Aussage her.
Atmosphäre war leider nicht so überwältigend, wie die Szenerie es ermöglicht hätte.
Man könnte sagen es ist ein deutlich besseres Blair Witch Project ohne found footage.

6/10


----------



## schornstein (7. März 2018)

Habe gestern auf Netflix den Film TwoNightStand gesehen. Ich fand ihn etwas öde. Es gibt zwar schlechtere Filme, aber meinen Geschmack hat er dennoch nicht getroffen. Meinem Freund hat er allerdings ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2018)

Annihilation auf Netflix (auf dt. Auslöschung)

 

Sci-fi Thriller(?) von Alex Garland, dem Macher von Ex Machina. Bin ein großer Ex Machina Fan, gehört vielleicht zu meinen liebsten Sci Fi Filmen der letzten 10 Jahre. Annihilation kommt da nicht ran. Die Story basiert auf einem sehr erfolgreichen Buch und man merkt auch eigentlich über den gesamten Film hinaus, dass da irgendwie mehr hinter steckt. Die Charaktere haben für mich kaum tiefe, außer Natalie Portman (die auch die Hauptdarstellerin ist). Der Climax in den letzten 30 Minuten ist wirklich beeindruckend, welcher den Film für mich ein wenig rettet. Ex Machina hatte viele interessante und spannende Elemente, die mich dazu motiviert haben mehr wissen zu wollen. Die AI, die beiden Hauptdarsteller, die Welt an sich und die Technik. Annihilation hat all das nicht. Alles ist so halbgar. Kein guter Soundtrack, keine erwähnenswertes CGI und die schauspielerische Leistung ist auch "nur" ok. Mittlerer bis guter Durchschnitt. 

 

*6/10* (wenn man auf Ex Machina steht kann man sich den angucken)


----------



## Aun (16. März 2018)

bitch please!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss dir da in einigen pukten widersprechen.
optisch ein schmaus. hat einiges von 2001 von kubrik. beides ist leider schwere kost. der film lebt mMn eher davon die phantasie des zuschauers anzuregen und zu hinterfragen. ich kenne das buch nur in einigen auszügen, finde aber gut das der film einiges weiter ausführt.  aber geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden 

2.endlich mal komplett stranger things komplett geschaut. 9/10. hat so ziemlich alles, auch wenn mir die mutter sowas von auf den sack geht. der abschluss ist leider so, dass sich das ganze ding einfach wiederholt, macht also keine option auf neues. trotzdem super ding.

3. altere carbon. ich steh auf den cyber punk shice. 10/10. ist echt nicht für jeden was. recht zäh was die storyentwicklung angeht, aber dafür sehr viel detailreichtum für die einzelnen storylines.
sehr verflochtene handlung die sich zum ende komischerweise total leicht und wtf auflöst. edgar allen poe ist mein neuer liebelings nebencharakter und die alte von der polizei ist mal *sabber*.
allerhand nackt(voll) szenen, brutalität, "snuff" boar und die overly attached sister....hass xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2018)

bitch please!

muss dir da in einigen pukten widersprechen.
optisch ein schmaus. hat einiges von 2001 von kubrik. beides ist leider schwere kost. der film lebt mMn eher davon die phantasie des zuschauers anzuregen und zu hinterfragen. ich kenne das buch nur in einigen auszügen, finde aber gut das der film einiges weiter ausführt.  aber geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden 

2.endlich mal komplett stranger things komplett geschaut. 9/10. hat so ziemlich alles, auch wenn mir die mutter sowas von auf den sack geht. der abschluss ist leider so, dass sich das ganze ding einfach wiederholt, macht also keine option auf neues. trotzdem super ding.

3. altere carbon. ich steh auf den cyber punk shice. 10/10. ist echt nicht für jeden was. recht zäh was die storyentwicklung angeht, aber dafür sehr viel detailreichtum für die einzelnen storylines.
sehr verflochtene handlung die sich zum ende komischerweise total leicht und wtf auflöst. edgar allen poe ist mein neuer liebelings nebencharakter und die alte von der polizei ist mal *sabber*.
allerhand nackt(voll) szenen, brutalität, "snuff" boar und die overly attached sister....hass xD

 

Kann man so sehen, vielleicht sollte ich mir ihn nochmal angucken. Ich konnte jedenfalls verstehen, dass der Film nicht im Kino lief im Gegensatz zu Ex Machina. Wenn ich das Buch kennen würde, könnte ich den Film wohl auch zu schätzen wissen. So wie ich es gelesen habe ist das Buch noch neutraler, da haben die Charaktere nicht mal richtige Namen. Da muss man schon den Hut vor ziehen, sowas dann zu verfilmen. Könnte auch in die Hosen gehen.

 

 

Zu 2. und 3. würde ich dir zustimmen. Stranger Things würde bei mir wohl nur ne 8/10 kriegen, so langsam hat sich das 80s-Theme ausgelutscht. Aber immer noch eine qualitativ hochwertige Serie + super Schauspieler. Altered Carbon ist eine große Überraschung. Ich sehne mich nach guten Sci Fi Serien und neben The Expanse hat Netflix jetzt mit Altered Carbon zwei wirklich klasse Serien. Letztere sieht in 4k wirklich atemberaubend gut aus. Bin leider noch nicht durch.


----------



## Aun (17. März 2018)

danke alter. the expanse hab ich total vergessen...

welche folge von altered carbon? ansonsten mach dich auf einiges gefasst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2018)

So Altered Carbon durch.

 

Für mich eine der besten Netflix Serien. Sieht atemberaubend gut aus (im Ernst, man glaubt nicht, dass das ne Serie ist), hat ne interessante und durchaus tiefe Story und tolle Schauspieler, die jetzt nicht mega bekannt sind aber dennoch abliefern. Die Serie ist wirklich brutal, zeigt viel nackte Haut und ist in manchen Szenen durchaus gnadenlos. Für Sci Fi Fans ein muss. Was mir erst am Ende aufgefallen ist - es ist schon sehr sehr stark an Ghost in the Shell angelehnt. Ist aber ok, weil man es nicht sofort merkt.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2018)

Ich dachte ja, dass ich durch GoT abgehärtet wäre, was Serientode etc. angeht. Dennoch bin ich irgendwie gerade geflasht von der Serie Fargo. Stecke derzeit noch in S01, aber gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2018)

Am Sonntag letzte Folge Dragon Ball Super angeschaut.


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Am Sonntag letzte Folge Dragon Ball Super angeschaut.

DragonBall Super muss ich auch unbedingt mal ansehen. DragonBall Vanilla und Z habe ich bereits locker 5x gesehen (das letzte mal vor paar Tagen beendet ^^). Habe eine große Wissenslücke die noch gefüllt werden muss!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2018)

Dragonball Super ist die beste Serie ever.

1922 auf Netflix. 
Joa... ich weiß nicht so Recht. Eigentlich echt gut, aber stellenweise komisch umgesetzt. Insgesamt kann man's aber gut gucken. Der Trailer suggeriert viel mehr Action und Horror als es letztendlich gibt. 


Spoiler



Aber mutiges Ende, da kein Happy End und nichts bleibt außer Reue und Kälte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2018)

The Defiant Ones auf Netflix (HBO)

 

Was haben Bruce Springsteen, Tom Petty, 2Pac, Eminem, John Lennon, Dire Straits, Snoop Dogg und Apple gemeinsam? Sie haben alle mehr oder weniger mit Jimmy Iovine zu tun. The Defiant Ones ist eine HBO Doku über Dr, Dre und Iowine. Im Vordergrund steht der Mega-Deal zwischen Beats by Dre und Apple. Apple zahlte damals 3 Milliarden Dollar und machte Dr. Dre zum ersten Hip Hop - Milliardär. In der Doku geht es um die Geschichte von Dre und Iovine. Iovine ist jetzt seit längerem Chef von Interscope Redords, die unter anderem Dre, Gwen Stefani, Eminem, P. Diddy, Madonna, Snoop Dogg, und zu seiner Zeit auch 2Pac vertritt. Heute ist er kein Produzent mehr, sein erster Produzentengig damals mehr oder weniger durch Zufall übrigens John Lennon. Danach kamen dann andere großartige Künstler wie Tom Patty, Bruce Springsteen oder U2. Die Doku beschreibt, wie Dre und Iowine zueinander fanden und welche ganzen schweren Phasen sie durchstanden haben. Dre natürlich hauptsächlich bekannt als Produzent von Eminem und von seinen eigenen Werken und eben als Mitbegründer von N.W.A. Auch hier wirft die Doku ein kurzes Licht auf die Entstehung (von NWA), wer da aber ein genaueres Biopic sehen möchte guckt Straight Outta Compton. Man hört viele Stimmen, die beide beschreiben. Unter anderem die oben genannten (sogar Petty).

 

Die Doku geht über 4 Teile, die chronologisch die Geschichte der beiden immer abwechselnd beschreiben. Es ist wohl die qualitativ hochwertigste Doku, die ich jemals gesehen habe. Der Schnitt, die Inszenierung und der Soundtrack sind phänomenal. Wer sich für Musikgeschichte (sowohl Hip Hop als auch Rock/Pop) und wir Musikproduktion interessiert sollte es gucken. Mega gut. Sehr amerikanisch in manchen Szenen aber das hat mich nicht so gestört.


----------



## Annovella (30. März 2018)

Hab gestern DraonBall Super angefangen. Ist schon gut,haben es echt geschafft den alten Charme beizubehalten und teils ist die Charakterentwicklung schlüssiger als zu Ende DBZ. Boo z.B. war Ende DBZ viel netter und lies sich viel mehr sagen, was weniger passt als sein dickköpfiges Verhalten welches er jetzt wieder in DB Super hat. Finds etwas komisch,dass Son Goku nur noch Goku heißt usw., man das Son also weglässt. Und die Stimme von Son Goku ist komplett anders, auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die alte Stimme passte perfekt, klang mega friedlich was zu seinem Wesen passte. Die jetzige klingt einfach "dumm".

Habe aber gelesen, dass ab Folge 55 oder so die Serie nur noch auf english mit deutschen Untertiteln gibt oder so. Ist das wahr?


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2018)

Ich bin sicher die gibt es auch auf japanisch mit englischen Untertiteln.


----------



## Annovella (31. März 2018)

Ich bin sicher die gibt es auch auf japanisch mit englischen Untertiteln.

Ja bestimmt. Bloß muss ich gestehen, dass ich faul bin und darum Serien eigentlich immer nur auf deutsch schaue. Kann zwar auch ganz gut english, bei japanisch hört es aber auf und Untertitel lesen finde ich nicht so schön. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2018)

Bei Dragonball Super muss ich auch zugeben, dass es mir schwer gefallen ist die Serie anfangs auf japanisch zu gucken. Die Stimmen sind alle so hoch und ab und an hat das schon was von fremdschämen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber auch dran gewöhnt. Orignalstimmen sind 95% immer besser, weil die Emotionen einfach besser rüber kommen. Auch bei DB Super. Ich bevorzuge dennoch die deutsche Stimme von Goku, Gohan, Krillin, Vegeta und Co. Beerus und Whis mag ich aber lieber die japanische Stimme.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2018)

Nichts geht über das "hoi" oder "hai" von Whis.


----------



## Annovella (3. April 2018)

Bei Dragonball Super muss ich auch zugeben, dass es mir schwer gefallen ist die Serie anfangs auf japanisch zu gucken. Die Stimmen sind alle so hoch und ab und an hat das schon was von fremdschämen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber auch dran gewöhnt. Orignalstimmen sind 95% immer besser, weil die Emotionen einfach besser rüber kommen. Auch bei DB Super. Ich bevorzuge dennoch die deutsche Stimme von Goku, Gohan, Krillin, Vegeta und Co. Beerus und Whis mag ich aber lieber die japanische Stimme.

Ach die Stimmen auf japanisch waren doch schon immer sehr hell/weiblich. Habe damals viel DragonBall GT: Final Bout gespielt und man, waren die Stimmen da kitschig. ^^ Wie genau das in der Serie war, weiß ich aber nicht, bin immer schon ein Fan der deutschen Syncro gewesen. Gerade Beerus seine Stimme finde ich mega auf deutsch. Bei Goku bin ich enttäuscht. Die Stimme von DBZ war perfekt, hat genau verinnerlicht wie er wirklich war: Ein herzensguter Kerl, der aber wenn es ums Kämpfen ging ernst war. Die Stimme jetzt klingt einfach ... doof. ^^

Allgemein gibt es ja die Fraktion der Leute die die Originalstimmen (fast) immer besser finden. Ich bin definitiv keiner davon, so schaue ich Serien eben nur auf deutsch. Vermutlich findet man die erste Stimme einer Person immer am Besten und darum habe ich auch so Probleme mich mit der Stimme von Goku zufrieden zu geben, einfach weil ich eine andere gewohnt bin. Wer sich eine Serie auf english (oder japanisch, je nach dem) ansieht und später dann die deutsche Syncro hört, wird nur aufgrund der Gewohnheitssache die deutsche Syncro schlecht finden. 

 


Nichts geht über das "hoi" oder "hai" von Whis.

Allgemein finde ich Whis mega cool. ^^


----------



## Aun (3. April 2018)

seit ewigkeiten mal wieder stargate sg1, woar fühlt man sich alt, woar ist das geil!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2018)

Verónica.

Eins vorweg ich bin mega der Schissbock bei Horrorfilmen.
Habe dann Aufgrund des Hypes und den vielen Vorschusslorbeeren mich dazu entschlossen den Film zu gucken. Auch wenn ich dieses "auf einer wahren Begebenheit" mega albern finde. Die Berichte dazu sind auch ehm ja...
Ich find's unglaubwürdig und nicht sonderlich gruselig. 

Außer Jumpscares und klappernden Türen gibt's nicht viel.
Auch diese Entitität die Verónica verfolgt ist so überzogen und dieses Christenkreuzding is auch mäßig.

Insgesamt finde ich den Film ziemlich albern... auch diese blinde Nonne... 
War mehrfach versucht einfach auszumachen. Wer die Traumszene gesehen hat "Du musst erwachsen werden..." wird's nach vollziehen können. So unfassbar albern.
Der Soundtrack gefällt mir allerdings echt gut stellenweise. So 80er Jahre Synth.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2018)

John Wick 2

Highlight: der Soundtrack im Abspann.
Im ernst, fand den echt mega schön.
Ansonsten hat mir der Film auch gefallen. Leider wurde Wick seinem Ruf innerhalb der Spielwelt meiner Meinung nach nicht gerecht. 
Klar er senst da dutzende von Leibwächtern und Attentätern um, aber ohne seinen Spezialanzug wäre er schweizer Käse.
Aber alles in allem... kann man sehr gut gucken. Alles drin was ich mag. Anzüge, Gewalt, Mafia, Schalldämpfer und nicht zuletzt ein guter Soundtrack.

Btw die Bleistiftkills waren echt nice. Generell waren da n paar Moves die echt urgh waren. 

Freue mich auf den dritten Teil nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. April 2018)

Child 44

Beim durchsappen auf Prime entdeckt. Irgendwas war da. Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass sich der Film etwas an den Tschikatilomorden orientiert.
Da ich ein Faible für Serienmörder besitze hab ich mir den Film dann gegeben. Die Atmosphäre ist schön düster und beklemmended. Am Anfang gibt es durchaus 1-2 echt harte Szenen. Hätte man das Pacing beibehalten und wäre nicht abgerutscht in ein Anti-Russland Film hätte man viel drauß machen können. So hatte es Überlänge, belangloses und unspannendes Drama. Weniger Gelaber und mehr Action hätte dem Film verdammt gut getan. Der Tschikatiloaufhänger ist auch nur nebensächlich und meiner Ansicht nach zu belanglos umgesetzt worden. Schade.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. April 2018)

The Equalizer.

Mit über 2 Stunden auch wieder sehr lang, aber den langen Anlauf hat's gebraucht, damit's überhaupt Sinn ergibt warum Denzel auf Rampage geht.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Von den Kampfszenen über die Musik. Als von Zack Hemsey - vengeance kam hab ich mich richtig gefreut. 

Der bessere John Wick. Auch wenn Wick n cooleres Setting hatte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2018)

Legion Season 2

 

Die erste Folge ist jetzt auf Sky-Ticket (kann man praktischerweise 5 Monate für nur 29,99&#8364; testen mit Serien und Filmen). Ein einziger Mindfuck, so wie ich es von Legion kenne. Visuell und auch schauspielerisch ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2018)

Public Enemies

Der vierte Film den ich jetzt die Woche gesehen habe der die 2 Stunden Marke bricht.
War okay, aber auch nur okay.
Die Verbändelung zwischen Dillinger und seiner glubschäugigen Frau fand ich äußerst albern.
Wirklich gefallen hat mir an dem Film nur das Mündungsfeuer der Tommy Guns.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2018)

The Last Jedi

 



Spoiler



 Also, das erste mal TLJ gesehen seit ca. Januar. Dieser Film hat immer noch große Probleme in vielen Bereichen. Dieser Film zeigt aber gleichzeitig so viel neues und beeindruckendes, welches ich so niemals in einem Star Wars Film erwartet hätte. Gegen Ende kamen mir wieder die Tränen und das würde mir nicht bei einem schlechten Film passieren. Meine Meinung zum Film hat sich also nicht wirklich geändert. Ich finde die Casino-Scene immer noch überflüssig und fehl am Platz. Einige Szenen mit Rey und Luke passen für mich auch nicht so wirklich zusammen, die Chemie zwischen Rey und Kylo gefällt mir wiederum sehr gut. Generell kann man sagen, dass der Film richtig stark ist, wenn es entweder im Weltraum zur Sache geht oder auf den Raumschiffen. Die Dreadnaught-Zerstörung ist für mich immer noch das Highlight. Auf dem TV nicht so wirkungsvoll wie im Kino, aber egal.

 

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Rian Johnson den "Mythos", der von JJ in Teil 7 aufgebaut wurde, quasi komplett zerstört hat. Warum zum Teufel castet man eine Gwendoline Christie als Phasma, wenn man sie innerhalb von 3 Minuten tötet? Wie ist Snoke so stark, wenn Kylo ihn ganz einfach mindfucken kann? Welchen Sinn hat Finn in dieser ganzen Geschichte? Als ehemaliger Stormtrooper wünsche ich mir da mehr Konflikte oder Hintergrundgeschichten. Diese Hintergrundgeschichte ist aber mit Phasma's Tod quasi weg. The Force Awakens hat in mir mehr Emotionen ausgelöst, selbst wenn das auch kein perfekter Film ist sondern viel mehr ein Reboot von A New Hope. TLJ würde ich knapp dahinter ansiedeln. Immer noch gute Sci Fi Streifen.

 



 

tl;dr - Unveränderte Meinung. Mir gefiel TFA einen Tick besser. Schade, dass Johnson den Charakteren nicht mehr Substanz gegeben hat. Film zeigt Szenen, die ich so niemals in einem Star Wars FIlm erwartet hätte. Auf der anderen Seite ist der fast komplette Mittelteile überflüssig und unpassend. Ein guter Sci Fi- FIlm (von denen es ja nicht mehr so viele gibt), ein eher durchschnittlich bis guter Star Wars Teil.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. April 2018)

Ich frage mich ja immer noch, wie man TFA gut finden konnte. Ich hab mich fast bei jeder Minute des Films verarscht gefühlt.  

Deswegen hab ich bisher auch darauf verzichtet, mir TLJ anzuschauen, weil ich befürchte, dass es nicht besser wird.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2018)

westworld season 2 ep 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann man schwer beschreiben, aber halleluja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2018)

*The World of Kanako*

 

Puh. Ein sehr anstrengender Film. Nicht, weil die Story so "schwer" ist sondern vielmehr, weil er komplett verwirrend ist. Es gibt so viele Schnitte, Rückblenden, artistische Elemente (der Film kommt aus Japan, gibt sogar kurze Szenen, wo der Film in einen Anime übergeht)... all das verpackt in einer sehr verstörenden, perversen, traurigen, in vielen Teilen auch witzigen und irrsinnigen Story. Erinnert in vielen Teilen an Oldboy - nur auf Drogen - und an Tarantino.ArtHousezeugs. Drogen spielen auch einen wichtigen Teil im Film. Die Story mal kurzgefasst - Kanako ist ein Schulmädchen und verschwunden. Ihr Vater ist Privatdetektiv und macht sich auf die Suche nach ihr. Währenddessen sieht man immer wieder Rückblenden, wie sich Kanako in ihrer Schule und mit Freunden gezeigt hat. Und das ist wirklich nichts für schwache Nerven. Schauspielerisch ist das wirklich klasse. Kanako und ihr Vater werden beide überragend verkörpert. Der Soundtrack ist auch in Ordnung.

 

wer auf brutal und teilweise perverse Thriller im Stile von Oldboy und Pulp Fiction steht sollte sich den mal gönnen. 8/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2018)

The Experiment (2010)

Beeindruckender und beklemmender Film. Wenn man man in sich geht und so Situationen durch geht die man bisher in seinem Leben in Gruppenkonstellationen hatte ist das erschreckend nah dran. Damit meine ich nich weder Gewalt noch Eskalationsgrad, sondern wie schnell man sich in Rollen innerhalb einer Gruppe vertieft und dieser immense Bedeutung zuweist. Der Witz: Außerhalb dieser Blase ist das alles nicht von Relevanz.

Ich persönlich fand den Film zu kurz und am Ende nicht konsequent genug. Aber definitv sehenswert. 

The World of Kanako (2014)

Ich steh auf Asia Trash. Daher fand ich den Film zugänglich trotz absolutem Nonsens zu Beginn. Man muss den Filmstil schon wirklich mögen um das nicht vorschnell wieder auszuschalten. 
Was mir halt generell gefällt: die Filme nehmen sich selbst absolut nicht ernst.
Ich hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt obwohl ich die Meiste Zeit nicht wusste was abgeht. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Shikaris Meinung größtenteils an. Leider wird halt wieder hart die sexuelle Missbrauchschiene und das Brechen von Tabus gefahren um für eine Skandalwirkung zu sorgen. Leider ist das mittlerweile bestandteil von fast jedem Film der "Horror" Sparte. Ist halt ermüdend. Gerade in TWOK wird's in der Richtung übertrieben häufig als Stilmittel genutzt. Kein a serbian film niveau und auch nicht in der Intensität aber man könnte meinen der Film war ne Inspirationsquelle...

Zum Inhalt vom Ende sag ich nichts, aber gefallen hat mir's gar nicht. Es passt nicht zum Film, wobei dies sicher Absicht war.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2018)

*Confessions*

 

Psycho-Thriller basierend auf der japanischen Buchvorlage über eine Mutter, die den Tod ihrer Tochter rächen möchte. Dieser Film ist brilliant. Er ist bildgewaltig, bombastisch inszeniert, schockierend, spannend und auch vom Storyaufbau etwas ganz besonderes. Was Tetsuya Nakashima da geschaffen hat ist für mich ein kleines Meisterwerk. Etwas weniger japanisches Overacting und er würde für mich zu den Top 5-7 der besten Filme zählen. Optisch ein Leckerbissen und der Cast liefert wirklich durchgängig ab, besonders die Mutter und die Schüler A/B.

 



Spoiler



 

Wer zudem Radiohead, The XX und Bach in einem Film bringt kriegt einfach meinen Respekt. Will dazu eigentlich auch nicht mehr sagen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ26_buhHfI

 



 

Einer der kreativsten und spannendsten Filme, die ich jemals gesehen habe. 9/10


----------



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

Ich habe es mit Lost in Space versucht, nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich meins, ich mag die Schauspieler nicht wirklich und von der Geschichte habe ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2018)

Lost in Space hab ich nach 15 Minuten in der ersten Episode wieder aus gemacht. Absoluter Schrott. Und wenn man den Reviews auf IMDb Glauben schenkt, ist es eine SJW-konforme Feministen-Show, wo Mutti das Sagen hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2018)

Schaue momentan die neu geschnittene 4. Staffel von Arrested Development. Ende Mai kommt ja Staffel 5. Selbst wenn die ursprüngliche Version der 4. Staffel ein wenig konfus und anders war, Arrested Development ist für mich immer noch die smarteste und witzigste Sitcom. Aber nur auf englisch.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2018)

In den Tiefen des Infernos. tja was soll man sagen. "An exploration of active volcanoes around the world." einfach bildgewaltig und sehr informativ. schöner, langer, film von herzog


----------



## Aun (21. Oktober 2018)

Illang: The Wolf Brigade

mMn sehr schöne umsetzung von jin-roh: die wolfsbrigade. versucht sich sehr am original zu halten. ergo blutig, leichtes drama/psycho. da das gesamte kerberos genre ja mittlerweile fast 20 bücher umfasst kann man da schwer aus dem trott der vorgänger herauskommen. 8,5/10


----------



## marcmols (6. November 2018)

Habe Bodyguard geschaut, sehr geil!!


----------



## Aun (21. März 2019)

love death and robots. alter verwalter. jede einzelne episode ist einfach nur der hammer


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2019)

Tripple Frontier

Erste Hälfte des Films: Eine Mischung aus    und   

Zweite Hälfte des Films: Eine Mischung aus           und


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> love death and robots. alter verwalter. jede einzelne episode ist einfach nur der hammer


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Gestern mal ein paar Folgen gesehen, das mit den Bestien, den Robotern in der Stadt und die Augenzeugin. Wirklich sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2019)

oof. Ich habe eine Folge Love, Death and Robots gesehen und fand es schrecklich


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

"Mädchen? Junge? ... Mädchenjunge? MÄDCHENJUNGE!?"

 

Was für ein stupider Bullshit. Genauso wie "A Quiet Place" oder "The Happening". Viel Potential, hätte gut werden können, aber komplett in den Sand gesetzt.

 

3/10


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2019)

dem kann ich zustimmen


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2019)

Wenn man sich da manche Bewertungen bei IMDb anschaut, von Leuten, die dem Film 8/10 oder 10/10 geben, fragt man sich, ob die überhaupt den gleichen Film gesehen haben.

 

CinemaSins "Everything wrong with ..." bringt es da ganz gut auf den Punkt. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqRU07D4cqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2019)

detectiv pikachu. ok war skeptisch, aber richtig gut umgesetzt. und teils sooooo niedlich. eeeeeeenton


----------



## trojan-horse (9. Juni 2019)

Zu allerletzt habe ich mir Hebt die Titanic angesehen. Habe den neben dem Essen angefangen und bin dann während des Films eingeschlafen. Gestern habe ich ihn mir dann zu Ende angesehen. Zum Berieseln lassen nebenbei war's in Ordnung, aber den Film würde ich jetzt nicht weiterempfehlen oder gar nich ein zweites Mal ansehen.
 

Wegen dem Pikachu Film überlege ich, bin da aber auch eher skeptisch. Habe an Pokemon und vor allem die Gameboy Spiele viele tolle Kindheitserinnerungen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Film meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden würde.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2019)

chernobyl. tjoar was soll man sagen. ein paar kleinere, verdrehte fakten/details. ansonsten hauen einen die 6 stunden einfach nur um. damit hat hbo nach dem d&d desaster die latte mal eben ganz oben geparkt


----------



## trojan-horse (22. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir gestern auf amazon prime The Voices angeschaut. Trotz der eher durchwachsenen Bewertungen hat mir der Film eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Unterhaltung auf höchstem Niveau ist's nicht, aber Unterhaltung. Ich mochte den Widerspruch zwischen dem Inhalt und der farbenfrohen, fast schon heiteren Form.


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2019)

shaft: "ich hab die lawrence fishburne vergleiche satt!"
ich hab schon ewig nicht mehr solange aufgeschrien. verdammte internetmemes


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Juli 2019)

Ich kann mich an den Star Trek "Last Millenium" Serien nicht satt sehen "The Next Generation", Voyager" und "Deep Spache NEIN.... ähh Nine"

Filmmässig kam mir vorhin "Harold and Maude" in den Sinn... werd mir den mal demnächst raussuchen... "Guest House Paradiso" is auch so´n Fall zum immer wieder sehen


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Was für ein Schrott ...    Avengers hätte mit Infinity War enden sollen. Endgame ist eine absolute SJW Parade.


----------



## Aun (10. September 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nu übertreib mal nicht. nur weil der gesamte film aus logiklöchern und wtf momenten bestand. war doch bestes popcornkino 

btt: the boys.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


helden sind korrupte und verwerfliche antihelden. mit allen gewaltitätigen und sexuellen dingen, die es so gibt. c4 im arsch. gott hab ich mich bepisst vor lachen. karl urbans beste rolle ^^


----------



## trojan-horse (16. Februar 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an den Star Trek "Last Millenium" Serien nicht satt sehen "The Next Generation", Voyager" und "Deep Spache NEIN.... ähh Nine"


Hast du Star Trek: Picard schon gesehen? Steht noch auf meiner must-see Liste und mich würden Meinungen dazu interessieren!

 

Ich schaue gerade Knight Rider und finde erstaunlich viel Gefallen daran. Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach.  MacGyver habe ich vor einer guten Weile auch eine Chance gegeben, damit wurde ich aber gar nicht mehr wirklich warm.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2020)

Star Trek: Picard hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, aber viel Gutes gehört.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Star Trek: Picard hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, aber viel Gutes gehört.


 

Do it!


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Do it!


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh yeah!


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Februar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Do it!



Bei sowas warte ich immer ganz gern noch, bis ein paar Folgen verfügbar sind, die man sich ggf. hintereinander anschauen kann, wenn es gefällt. Es gibt nicht's schlimmeres, als mittendrin keinen "Stoff" mehr zu haben und dann 'ne Woche auf den nächsten "Fix" zu warten.


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei sowas warte ich immer ganz gern noch, bis ein paar Folgen verfügbar sind, die man sich ggf. hintereinander anschauen kann, wenn es gefällt. Es gibt nicht's schlimmeres, als mittendrin keinen "Stoff" mehr zu haben und dann 'ne Woche auf den nächsten "Fix" zu warten.


 

disney+ in deutschland 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Februar 2020)

Hm? Läuft doch auf Prime?


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2020)

war auf disney und the mandalorian und dutzenden kommentaren im netz bezogen  weil kommt wöchentlich und so


----------



## robotom (22. Februar 2020)

weiß jemand, wann wieder neue Detektiv Conan Folgen laufen auf Pro7 Maxx? Ich bin zwar schon ein wenig aus dem Alter, allerdings ist es einer meiner Lieblingsanime Serien


----------



## NanP (12. März 2020)

Black Mirror - Staffel 5 auf Netflix


----------



## Nenaisy (12. April 2020)

The Witcher


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Mai 2020)

2 Folgen Picard.... naja... hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich gepackt... ... selbst der Vorspann ist kagge, weil nix Raumschiffe oder Weltall^^

Dann wollen sie auch noch 1 Storyline durch die ganzen Staffeln ziehen?! oder wie oder was. Das hat bei "Voyager" gut geklappt, da die Serie eigentlich komplett abgeschlossen vom Rest der Galaxis und damit dem Gebiet der Föderation war und außerdem genug Hauptcharaktere vorhanden waren um auch individuelle Stroys einzubauen, ausserdem ergab eine Rückreise über sieben Staffeln dann auch Sinn, auch wenn es genug Filler-Folgen gab.

Doch jezt bei Picard? Noch nicht einmal nen 90 Minuten Pilotfilm um die Hauptcharaktere und so vorzustellen^^  Tja koztet halt Geld ne und Amazon ist ja auch sooo arm... also jetzt wirklich, aber das halt NICHT finanziell 

Mein Fazit nach zwei Folgen Picard also: Ich war erschrocken wie respektlos mit der Figur des Picard umgegangen und geredet wird, was die Admiral dann noch über die Sternenflotte sagte "Die Föderation entscheidet, welche Rassen leben und welche NICHT!" BIIITTTEEEE!?!  Wo ist der fucking-humanistische Ansatz der alten Star Trek? Die "Star Trek Last Millenials" hätten SO wohl nicht wirklich gehandelt, vor allem, da die Romulaner ja gegen das Dominion ja zu letzt doch auf der Seite der Föderation standen^^ Zwei Folgen und 80 Minuten, mehr werden es aber dann auch nicht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Juli 2020)

"Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" Sechs teilige Serie von der BBC aus dem Jahre 1981. Echt gute Adabtion der Bücher. Hat mir viel Spass bereitet. Genau so wie die Filme... wobei der aus Ende der 1970er wieder näher an den Büchern ist als dieses Remake von 2005, der zwar auch nicht schlecht war, aber auch nicht sooo super gut, wenn man die Bücher kennt und mag.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2020)

"The King", imposanter Film. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## dmdiego (18. Juli 2020)

trojan-horse schrieb:


> Hast du Star Trek: Picard schon gesehen? Steht noch auf meiner must-see Liste und mich würden Meinungen dazu interessieren!


 

Zu Star Trek-Serien möchte ich noch eine Nicht-Star Trek-Serie einwerfen: The Orville 

Soll eigentlich eine Parodie sein, ist aber viel zu gut und ernsthaft dafür meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## dmdiego (10. August 2020)

Uii, hier ist aber gerade nicht zu viel los..

War in den letzten Tagen ziemlich viel auf Netflix unterwegs (draußen ists mir einfach zu warm) und habe gedacht ich zeig euch einfach mal ein paar meiner Lieblingsserien, auch wenn die meisten leider schon ziemlich bekannt sind 

 


House of Cards (Must see für jeden Politikinteressierten, auch gut passende zu Mr. Trump)
Dark (Deutsche Serie, erstaunlicherweiße gut gelungen!)
Tote Mädchen lügen nicht (teils etwas brutal, aber hat mich super gefesselt, sehr spannend)
Prison Break (die erste Staffel hat mir mega gut gefallen, danach baut es leider ein bisschen ab)
Aber was mir die letzten Tage aufgefallen ist, ist das ich dringend(!!) ein richtiges Soundsystem für mein Wohnzimmer brauche. Ich habe mich jetzt mal online über ein bisschen über die aktuellen Trends bei Surround Systemen informiert & fahre heute Nachmittagzu einem Technikgeschäft mit einer ziemlich großen Auswahl, vielleicht kann ich ja direkt dort zuschlagen für die nächsten warmen Tage


----------



## ChocoboKnight99 (26. Oktober 2020)

House of Cards fand ich die ersten paar Staffeln klasse, wurde dann aber irgendwie langweilig.

 

Ich hab grade Narcos und Narcos Mexico durchgesuchtet. Erinnerte mich an den Film Sicario nur irgendwie als Serie. Die ersten beiden Staffeln über Pablo Escobar sind top.

Ansonsten war die letzte Netflix Serie glaub ich 'Into the Night' und 'Witcher' beide empfehlenswert.


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe erst letztens Spuk in Bly Manor und Spuk in Hill House gesehen. Leider erst die 2.Staffel. Zum Glück gehören die Staffeln nicht zu einer großen Geschichte.

Den neuen Adam Sandler Film Hubbie Halloween fand ich eigl auch ganz ok. Hat mich nicht aus den Socken gehauen, war aber recht amüsant anzuschauen.

Witcher fand ich super und würde wie ChocoboKnight99 auch weiter empfehlen. Man muss Witcher nicht gespielt haben, um der Handlung zu folgen. Ich fand es aber toll, einige Sachen aus den Spielen wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

ich bin ein riesiger Serienjunkie und könnte jeden Tag eine Staffel schauen,  nur leider klappt das nicht. 

Zu meinen absoluten Favoriten gehören

- The Politician

- American Horror Story

- Blackmirror

- How to get away with murder

- Brooklyn 99

- Modern Family

- Santa Clarita Diet

- Chilling Adventures of Sabrina

 

Eine bunte Mischung aus verschiedene Genres. Vielleicht ist ja was neues für euch dabei!

 

Lg


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2021)

The Ballad of Buster Scruggs

 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6412452/

 

Richtig guter Stoff!


----------



## trojan-horse (23. März 2022)

dmdiego schrieb:


> Zu Star Trek-Serien möchte ich noch eine Nicht-Star Trek-Serie einwerfen: The Orville
> 
> Soll eigentlich eine Parodie sein, ist aber viel zu gut und ernsthaft dafür meiner Meinung nach!


Ich habe inzwischen aufgeholt. Star Trek Picard habe ich dann relativ zeitnah nach der Veröffentlichung die erste Staffel angeschaut. Und ich mochte sie, wobei ich fand, dass die letzte Folge viel kaputt gemacht hat. Mit Staffel 2 habe ich noch nicht begonnen.

The Orville habe ich zwischendrin auch geschaut. Mochte ich und ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt. Um die Wartezeit auf Star Trek Picard zu überbrücken, habe ich mir jetzt mal tatsächlich alle Staffeln Next Generation am Stück reingezogen. Früher, als ich nur einzelne Episoden gesehen habe, fand ich die Serie eher lauwarm. Jetzt aber doch sehr in Ordnung. Mit Picard Staffel 2 werde ich, denke ich, bald anfangen. Und Orville sollte ja auch irgendwann dieses Jahr weitergehen?


----------



## papacool (8. November 2022)

Ich stoße einfach mal dazu: Star Trek Picard habe ich soweit durch und warte auf die dritte Staffel. Jemand ne Ahnung wann die erscheint? ich hatte mal irgendwo was gelesen vonwegen Ende 2022 oder Anfang 2023, aber bisher hat sich nichts getan. Im Trailer wurden ja ein paar alte bekannte aus Star Trek angekündigt, bin schon gespannt. Meine Jungs haben mich kürzlich auf die Serie Mr. Robot gebracht, die schauen wir jetzt als Familie zusammen, find ich soweit ganz cool, kennt ihr die?


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2022)

Stranger Things beendet
Versucht "Blockbuster" zu schauen. Ist irgendwie stinklangweilig.
Schaue jetzt wieder DS9.


----------



## natsuhime (22. November 2022)

Auf Netflix: 
Once Upon a Small Town: Once Upon a Small Town
(Süd Korea - 2022)
Vorgestern zu Ende geschaut, sind zwar 12 Episoden, hat aber trotzdem nur für 2 Tage gereicht xD
Jetzt habe ich "Paik's Spirit" angefangen, mal etwas Kulinarisches,... aber das verrückte: es ist wie andere beim Trinken zu belauschen ^_^ xD


----------



## Freduffed (24. November 2022)

Ich fand die Doku über die FIFA recht gut. Erklärt vieles
Abgesehen davon, dass es ein wenig zu viele Dokus darüber gibt, doch eine des besseren. Vor allem weil eben mehrere Kapitel. Andere Beiträge darüber gehen nur eine Std. Da kommt vieles zu kurz.
Schön wäre es halt auch wenn es dann auch Konsequenzen geben würde für so ein Verhalten. Wenn schon jeder weiß, wie es da abgeht.


----------

